# Got my first road bike: used Trek 1000



## gtrdave (Jul 22, 2009)

Last night I picked up my first REAL road bike (to replace the not-so-real road/commuter I was riding).
Got a 2001 Trek 1000 that's in very nice condition, imho.
It's a 60cm frame and is in original condition save for the new Bontrager seat and gel bar tape.
I've already swapped the pedals for my old Shimano SPD 540s, added the second bottle cage and rear light and found that my old Avenir frame bag fits perfectly.

I'm ready for tonight's 28 mile loop.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Those are still pretty good entry- level bikes IMHO. 2001 was the only year that you could get those colors too. You will be happy with it for years to come and the Alpha frame used on that model is good enough to upgrade components on if you ever desire to do so.


----------



## gtrdave (Jul 22, 2009)

I did 26 miles on it last night and I couldn't be happier with the bike.
I can see potential for a few upgrades in the future (cf fork, threadless stem, cf seatpost), but they would be more out of preference than from necessity since the bike just works.

Now I have to find out why my right foot fell asleep again...


----------

